# Etwas spät, aber trotzdem...



## MarioP (9 Mai 2010)

...ein Gruß von einem Neuen.


----------



## General (9 Mai 2010)

MarioP und es ist nie zu spät, viel Spaß weiterhin auf CB


----------



## Katzun (10 Mai 2010)

hallo mario,

lieber spät als nie. herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## Q (10 Mai 2010)

Schön, dass Du Dich vorstellst :thumbup: Viel Vergnügen und man liest sich hoffentlich!


----------

